# Thimbleberries Safe Haven quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of you might remember a few months ago I bought some quilt blocks at a little store and needed help finding out what pattern they were. There were 11 blocks. I found out they were from Thimbleberries Safe Haven pattern, so I was able to make the 12th block and get them into a top thanks to a book from the library. Here it is all completed. It measures out at 88x96..don't ask me how I am going to be able to quilt it! I do love it. What do you think?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh MY - that is nice and homey. 

What a nice quilt.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh I love it!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

That is beautiful. 2010 is my year to really learn to quilt and I would love to take a class but it is just to far to drive so I went to Booksamillion today and while looking at books just for the thrill of it, I found Thimbleberries Learning to Quilt by Lynette Jensen and even though it was expensive I bought it anyway. Hopefully with the book and all the great quilters here at HT I will be able to learn.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is so beautiful. I love the muted colors.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love Thimbleberries patterns! I don't envy you quilting that on a sewing machine though... any chance of sending it out?


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That turned out beautifully!! Any ideas on the quilting design??? That's always a tough decision for me when it's a sampler style quilt.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

GORGEOUS!!! by the way How is your finger feeling?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww..thx for asking, jokey! The tip never did reattach, but it has grown completely back!! I swear, it's the oddest thing. You could never tell anything ever happened to it. It does have odd feelings still. Must be the nerves still working themselves out. Sometimes it's numb, sometimes painful, but usually just kinda tingly. How are YOU feeling???


----------

